# diseño de fuente simetrica de alta corriente transistorizada



## yojoseliyo (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola a todos, estoy diseñando una fuente simetrica de alta corriente, unos 50 amperios en total y tengo algunas dudas, aver si alguien me puede ayudar.  La idea es utilizar en el polo positivo un LM350k para obtener hasta los 30v y en el negativo el LT1033 hasta los -30v. 
Utilizo 3 transistores 2N3773 (en el polo positivo) para obtener el amperaje extra.  En su datasheet pone que son de 150w, pero no se si es la maxima relacion tension-corriente que pueden entregar o si se refiere a la potencia en forma de calor que pueden disipar sin tener un disipador de calor. En ese caso, alguien sabe que corriente pueden entregar con un buen disipador de calor, trabajando en 30v?, es la misma que en 10v por ejemplo?  La idea es repartir 25A entre los 3 transistores, pero si no dan para tanto pues hasta lo que puedan entregar los 3 juntos. Ademas existe el 2N3771 y2N3772 que pueden entregar hasta 20 y 30A respectivamente, y no se si seria rentable o mas eficaz.

Por otro lado no estoy seguro de los transistores que utilizar en el polo negativo. Había pensado en unos pnp, el 2N6609 por ejemplo,por usar correspondiente al 3773, pero no estoy seguro de como conectar el colector y el emisor, o por si por el contrario valdria con un npn conectandolo al contrario que el del polo positivo: colector al transformador y emisor a la salida de la fuente. 

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar aunque sea en algo, Gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## yojoseliyo (Dic 31, 2007)

ya lo tengo casi todo resuelto, pero aun me faltan algunas cosas, como por ejemplo que tipo de transistores pongo en el polo de tensión negativa, si vendrian bien unos pnp en vez de npn. Ayudenme por favor. Saludos


----------



## inferis66 (Dic 31, 2007)

Hola yojoseliyo!
Quería decirte que la potencia que tiene que proveer tu fuente es muy elevada para hacerla lineal. Yo recomendaría que pases a diseñar una fuente switching.
Los transistores reguladores en una lineal tienen que tener por lo menos 8V entre colector y emisor para regular bien. y 25 A por 8V son 200W! Los disipadores tendrían que ser muy grandes y enfriados por ventilación forzada. Ademas el transformador para alimentarla tendria que ser de 1KVA! y Los capacitores electroliticos para filtrarla serian del orden de los 20.000 uF!
Te envio un archivo de un circuito de la fuente de una PC. y busca en la red sobre fuentes conmutadas que hay un montón de información.
Saludos y feliz año


----------



## yojoseliyo (Ene 4, 2008)

Gracias inferis66 por el aporte, es de gran utilidad. Gracias por la aclaración. Ahora tengo una duda, a ver si alguien me la aclara, que seguramente sea una tonteria, pero no lo tengo claro: si se ponen condensadores de mayor capacidad (faradios) de lo que necesita un transformador para ser filtrado, ¿ocurre algo indeseado?. Por ejemplo, en un circuito de una fuente de las que circulan por ahí que tenga 2 condensadores de 4700uF, o sea 9400uF, si le pongo otros 2, obteniendo 18800uF, perjudica en algo a la calidad de la señal de salida? Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

Suponte que exageras en el filtrado, te ocurrira lo siguiente, al momento de encender la fuente el pico de consumo debido a la carga de los los capacitores te dara un consumo elevadisimo de consumo.
Esto es mas grave cuanto mayor sea la tension rectificada, puede correr riesgo el puente rectificador o el fusible de entrada a la fuente, salvo esto no pasa mas nada.

Cuando empleas reguladrores de tension electronicos, estos "Rechazan" el ripple, alisando la tension de salida, por lo que NO te haran falta filtros "Enormes"


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola.
¿Cuál es el voltaje de tu transformador?.
La fuente que vas a armar, es de voltaje fijo o variable.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yojoseliyo (Ene 6, 2008)

Se trata de un transformador de 24+24 voltios.  Voy a armar una fuente variable de 1,2 a 30v, ya que estimo que la tensión rectificada por los diodos tenga un maximo de unos 35+35 ( al tratarse los 24+24 de tension eficaz o rms) y al ser filtrada por condensadores de unos 35+35 voltios de continua pura (supongo) corregidme si me equivoco


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2008)

Con ese transformador consigues +-33,8VCC (Continua).
Restando unos 4 V de caida en el regulador te quedaran unos +-28 V, o sea que tu fuente regulara desde 1,2 a 28V.

35V de aislacion para los electroliticos me parece demasiado justo, te sugiero que coloques de 50V

Resumiendo, tus calculos estaban bastante bien.


----------



## yojoseliyo (Ene 6, 2008)

Gracias Fogonazo, ahora acabare el diseño, aver si soy capaz de montarla. Ya avisare y pondre fotos de como ha acabado. Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2008)

Hola.

Te sugiero que use 5 transistores, por cuando la salida de voltaje sea 1.2V a 25A
la diferencia de voltaje entre la entrada y la salida (24V-1.2V) es de 22.8V por 25A, te da 570 W, entre 3 transistores  es 190W para cada transistor, con 5 transistores sería 114W por transistor.
Así usarías 5 transistores de 150W (es mejor por exceso), en lugar de 3 de 200W, estarían al límite de su potencia máx. 
Haz pensado en la proteción de los transistores en caso de corto circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yojoseliyo (Ene 7, 2008)

Cierto elaficionado, pero si lo pensamos incluso seria mas grave pues habiamos dicho que el transformador suministraria una tension rectificada y filtrada de 33.8v por lo tanto la caida de tensión a 1.2v seria 33.8-1.2= 32.6v a 25A son 815w entre 3 son 271w y ciertamente es una barbaridad; entre 5 serian 163w que es mas asequible efectivamente. Se podrian usar transistores de 180w que los hay como el mj15015 y mj15016.  He aqui ahora un debate, porque ya 10 transistores de este tipo saldria bastante caro, y si se dejan en 3 habria que dejarlo en manos de la suerte y esperar que a baja tensión no se use alta intensidad (suele ser así en la practica).  Habia pensado ademas un sistema de conmutación en la parte emisor de los transistores y salida del regulador para la salida de la fuente, pudiendo asi escoger entre fuente de 5A con proteccion (lm338) o 25A sin proteccion para tensiones elevadas a partir de 15v o asi.
Por otro lado respecto a la protección ya habia pensado en eso, y consiste en un simple fusible de 26A.
Como lo veis? es viable? aparte de arriesgado


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola.
Eres muy arriesgado (muy valiente).
Una duda, ¿para que 25A?, si se puede saber.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kharma (Ago 9, 2008)

Saludo yojoseliyo, podiras poner el diagrama  completo para ver  tu proyecto , es de mucho interes para mi , gracias.


----------

